# Chris Aceto's book



## J-man1466867927 (Apr 15, 2006)

Chris Aceto's book called a introduction to championship bodybuilding is a fantastic book for training tips. It covers all training techniques and really goes into detail about nutrition. Chris Aceto does Jay Cutlers nutrition plans and has done since Jay was a teen. I recommend to all its worth a read!!!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

J-man said:


> Chris Aceto's book called a introduction to championship bodybuilding is a fantastic book for training tips. It covers all training techniques and really goes into detail about nutrition. Chris Aceto does Jay Cutlers nutrition plans and has done since Jay was a teen. I recommend to all its worth a read!!!


chris aceto is someone who really knows his stuff regarding diet! id also reccomend any of his books to people!


----------

